# He's really angry with me :(



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, is MowMow ticked off at me!

No headbutts all day... no purring, kneading or snuggling with mommy time. When I pick him up he just complains and grumbles and yowls and hisses at me.

He doesn't attack the kitten just hisses at him if he gets too close and if he sees the kitten with ANYTHING that MowMow feels he shouldn't have (which is everything) he walks over and hisses until the kitten leaves, then sits next to the item to guard it....until the kitten finds something new and then MowMow moves over to that to guard it. 

I put up two litter boxes for now, one on either end of the apartment but MowMow hasn't gone to the bathroom at all since this morning before the kitten got here (he ate his dinner though).

Tonight he started to come play with me with Da Bird while the kitten was doing something else but soon the kitten showed up and jumped for it and landed ON MowMow so he got hissy and left to go stare out the spare room window. I went in to apologize expecting at LEAST a headbutt 'cause I always get those but nope. He jumped up behind the lateral blinds and ignored me. 

A moment ago MOwMOw jumped up on the bed trilling but the second I touched him he meowed at me and left to go back to window staring. 

 I hope he doesn't stay mad for long, I miss my MowMow lovin'.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Awww, I went through that with mine when I brought home Waffles, and before that, it was Kodak, and before that, Monkeys. They will pout, cats are GREAT at that. But they will also forgive. Just takes time. 2 of mine have warmed up to Waffles now, but the other two remain a little distant and hiss when he bounces over their way. Wait it out, and give MowMow love and kisses so he doesn't feel like he's being ignored. He will get over it. rcat


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Give MowMow some time, he'll come around. He just needs to make his feelings abundantly clear first!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I figured he'd be testy with the kitten but I never realized he'd be so angry with ME. I sprinkled both of them with Vanilla so the kitten smell on me wouldn't offend him but it doesn't seem to matter. He growls at me anyway, he doesn't growl at Sherpherd Book.. just hisses at him.... 

I put the kitten to bed in the spare room and shut the door. He's got tons of blankets, a bed, litterbox, kibble and water in there. I'm HOPING that MowMow comes to bed and snuggles like usual. 

I figure I'll let the kitten out when I get up and he can play for an hour while I get ready. Then I'll lock him up before I leave for work. I don't think either of them are ready to co-mingle during the day.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

lol- he will learn soon enough to appreciate his new "toy!"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe if you take a quick shower before bed, to get the smell of the _horrible intruder_ off, it would help.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

He is pouting now, but he will like having a companion when you are working all day and they are together. Sinatra has much less separation anxiety now that we have Nutmeg.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How long did it take Sinatra to stop being mad at you and go back to headbutts and loving?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky can get like that when other cats are around too... hissing and tail swishing and meowing in an irritated way and even biting me lightly for a second until she realises that - hey, I'm not who she wants to attack. My track record with Blacky is not really anything to measure against though since we've never really tried to introduce cats with her, they just get thrown together sometimes, like on vacation every year... hopefully MowMow will warm up to your new kitty soon. Maybe you should go to square one and do the whole feeding and playing by the door and scent exchange thing for a week or so?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

A few days. He didn't get 100% back to how he used to be with me for about a year. However Sinatra is known to hold a grudge and I'm sure within a week he will be your boy again.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey Krissy, we went through that when we adopted Meeka. Sammy stopped sleeping on my bed and he just looked really sad. It took a couple of weeks (I felt terrible the whole time because he wanted nothing to do with us!) but he stopped sulking and him and Meeka became great friends. I'm not sure how much it helped but I had a Feliway plug in and I'd definitely do that again if we were to get another cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's actually not angry with you...he's stressed and on alert because a new cat invaded his territory. He doesn't really get the idea that you were the mechanism for that. He just knows that in a matter of a few seconds, with absolutely no warning, this little interloper has intruded on his world. So he's not going to allow himself to be put in a vulnerable position, which is what he's doing when he engages with you.

This is perfectly normal behavior and you are lucky it's the only issue you're dealing with. Although you're probably not out of the woods yet.  In all likelihood this will resolve in a few days, on the other hand, sometimes the effects of not going through an introduction process may not be immediately evident....whether they're behavioral or medical.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket was chapped for about 3-4 days after Atlas came home, we had an introduction much like yours (Atlas was about 14 weeks old)--my husband decided that a slow introduction was "silly" with a kitten and opened the door of where we were keeping him and away they went! The first day Wicket hissed at the kitten and followed us around and the kitten around to make sure nothing bad was happening. We let him sleep on our bed that night and the kitten stayed on his own in the living room with all of his things. 

The next morning we let him out again expecting hisses and didn't get any except a few during the day when the kitten got too "forward" with his playing. 

The third day there was no hissing and Wicket was not as chapped at US either--I think like doodlebug said it wasn't that he was mad at us, just constantly looking over his shoulder for this ball of terror! 

My avatar pic was taken on day 4. They've been like that ever since. The pics in my album are all (except the last one) from the first 4 or 5 days as they got used to eachother. Hang in there, I'm sure things will get back to normal soon!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey - I did the slow introduction with T and L for under one week. I think I'm still feeling the effects from T. They love on each other, but as I've posted in previous places, T still gets cranky at times when he never used to be. And it's been one year. Don't mean to scare you, but it definitely could take that long or even longer.

Sounds like your situation with M and S is the same as my T and L. I can relate!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Once I locked Shepherd Book up in the spare bedroom and MowMow scoped out the apartment he came to bed with me. MowMow is always trying to nurse on my ear lobes and I never let him do it. It's so wet and gross but last night he was so upset and seemed to need the comfort so I gritted my tetth and let him have at my ear for about 15 minutes. Then he settle down under my head for the night.

This morning when the alarm went off I spent a few minutes in bed with him snuzzling and cuddling before I let Book out of his room. There was hardly any hissing (I put down MOwMOw's food first and the kitten dove into it and needed to be reminded that cranky old men eat FIRST IN OUR HOUSE). He also insisted on peeing in the kitten's litter box.... while the kitten was helping me take a shower (read falling into the bathtub over and over again).

I spent some time with the kitten and the wand toy to wear him out before I had to lock him back up again and MowMOw realllyyyyy wanted to play with us but the kitten is so exuberant and winds up running into him and landing on him while he jumps around. He didn't hiss though, just moved out of the way to watch.

I think he'll be ok in a few days.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...so cute that Mow Mow has an ear fetish 

Sounds like your 2 boys will be ok in a few days. Yeah, the peeing in the other's litterbox thing went on in my house for a while. They'll give it up eventually...don't worry.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't care where he pees, as long as he keeps peeing. :wink

I just thought it was funny that he used the old pan litterbox with the cheap clay litter instead of his Fancy Omega Paw with the World's Best cat litter.  

MEN!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

he's just letting the new guy know who's in charge of things around there.. yeti hides and waits while I'm changing boxes, so he can run in and use it first...


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly is STILL mad at me for bringing in Nebbie... and that was 3 years ago. She also doesn't care much for Zinny, either.
If Paizly had it her way, she'd be an only cat.

Paizly was up on the bed with me last night, in her usual place beside my pillow. Zinny came up on the foot of the bed, and Paizly hissed SO loud! LOL Zinny just ignored her and started making biscuits on my feet, and eventually Paizly settled back down to snuggle with me.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket still has to check out the litter box and jump in and out a few times after the kitten does his business--although I think he's teaching more than anything, if the kitten doesn't cover up well enough then Wicket does it for him! But we ran into the litter box thing when Atlas first came home. Because we have a small apartment they have to share but other than the first few weeks it's never been a noticeable issue....

It sounds like things are getting better already!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I guess Mow Mow was marking his territory when he peed in Book's litter box. I guess for now you will have to endure some ear nibbling to win his affection back. I think he will learn to live with Book. You just have to give it a few days or weeks. I went through this with my two kitties too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Things were MUCH better last night. There was only one altercation and it was entirely my fault (of course). Shepherd Book is SUPER social and loves to be held and cuddled (for 3 seconds until he sees something that needs pouncing and chewing on) and I felt terrible making him sleep alone, so I left his door open last night. He LOVES napping on the bed next to me.

We settled in for the night and MowMow and I were all cuddled up and Shepherd wasn't happy about sleeping behind me and tried climbing into the kitten pile. MowMow hissed, growled and wopped (claws sheathed) him over the head. Once the smoke cleared I quietly put SHepherd in his room, gave him some kibble and shut the door. MowMOw settled right back to sleep after that.

THis morning MOwMow isn't even meatloafing around the little one, he's been stretched out on the ground, rolling around and hanging out just like every morning before work and today he's obsessed with sniffing the kitten. He sits as far away as possible (thankfully SHepherd Book is cautions and just sits for inspection) and leeeeaaannnnnsss forward to sniff Book's face, chest and sides.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Yay! (now would be the time to start snapping pictures!)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be concentrating on cleaning (and kittenproofing) the apartment the next few days. Then I can post some pictures of them both.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks like everything will turn out fine! Didn't kno you were getting a new kitten! 

Anyways, now you'll have fun with 2. I never get tired of the antics my 2 have. What's better than having a cat? Having 2!

Oh yes, I gotta mention...Shepherd Book? Firefly was and remains my fav series! Cool that you named your new kitten after one of the characters.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't mess with MowMow's mommy time!


----------

